# First Knife



## NYWoodturner

Ok - Here it is. Finally my first knife not from a kit. It is made from 1095 Steel. Not the best but comfortably priced to learn on. The blade is 4 3/4 and the overall length is 9 3/4. The handle is made of Walnut Burl I got in a trade with Tom (Molokai) It has a full convex grind. 

Pictures have already been sent to Tom for critique - Tom feel free to share here for the benefit of other new knife makers. Anyone else who cares to offer Critique is more than welcome - I invite it. Its the fastest way I will learn. I am not thin skinned so be honest.

[attachment=24813]

[attachment=24814]

[attachment=24815]

[attachment=24816]

[attachment=24817]


----------



## DKMD

I like it, Scott! I don't know a damn thing about making knives other than the one little Woodcraft kit that I put together... I don't really consider what I did to be 'knife making'.

With such beautiful wood, I would have considered less flashy pins for the handle, but that neither here nor there... Great job!


----------



## ssgmeader

I love the pins, they caught my attention very quick. Very good looking knife, I am partial to that blade style and shape too.


----------



## healeydays

Scott,

That is one terrible looking thing. If I were you, send it to me and I'll keep it hidden..

All kidding aside, that is a great 1st knife...

Mike B


----------



## Kevin

I'm loving everything about the knife. I know this sounds like I'm saying what you might want to hear but I'm not. The combination of straight and curvy lines, and the transition you used to blend them just says "I'm a sexy, but lethal tool." 

Personally I think you made a good choice with the mosaic pens - I think they fit just right. But my favorite part of the whole knife is that part pointed at with the blue arrow. Not sure what that is called, I call it a transition but I know there's a knife makers term, I'm glad you used that because sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't. This time it worked IMO.

No ass kissing here, if I were a judge on a reality show called "First Time Knife Makers" I would give you a 9. Simply because I reserve 10's for me. 

EXCELLENT job. I sort of dread getting Flynt's works of art now because I know I cannot match that. 

:welldone:


----------



## Kevin

I'm loving everything about the knife. The combination of straight and curvy lines, and the transition you used to blend them just says "I'm a sexy, lethal tool." 

Personally I think you made a good choice with the mosaic pens - I think they fit just right. But my favorite part of the whole knife is that part pointed at with the blue arrow. 

http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/WalnutKnife5_zps9df8afb7.jpeg

Not sure what that is called, I call it a transition but I know there's a knife makers term, I'm glad you used that because sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't. This time it worked IMO.

No ass kissing here, if I were a judge on a reality show called "First Time Knife Makers" I would give you a 9. Simply because I reserve 10's for me. 

EXCELLENT job. I sort of dread getting Flynt's works of art now because I know I cannot match this, and I didn't even make the blade. 

:welldone:


----------



## Outdoormarsh

Shoot! The wood you used is
Illegal to own!!! Send it to me and I'll keep it hidden for ya! LOL!

Seriously, that's incredible. Just awesome.

Very inspiring for me looking to start making knives. Thank you.


----------



## woodtickgreg

Outstanding! Very nice work for a first try.  And now you know a little of what I go through metal finishing my hollowing tools.  Seriously though, metal working is not all that different from wood working, except for the hardening and tempering part. Great looking knife Scott.


----------



## West River WoodWorks

Its a beaut, great job!


----------



## Wildthings

Kevin I think it's called the Bolster. That is one sharp (pun intended) looking knife. I love the mosaic pins also.

WT


----------



## Mike1950

Very nice knife and handle- first or 50th I think the pins look great. I would not have used pins that large but I like them. Of course I would think the wood is perfect- what the hell it has to be it is walnut!!!!!!!!!!:walnut1950:


----------



## HomeBody

Great first effort. More...more...! Gary


----------



## barry richardson

Very sharp knife! You ground the blade yourself? Awsome! Im gonna be the contrarian here and say I think I like solid pins better, just my taste I guess, those pins give me vertigo


----------



## Sprung

Great looking knife!


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> Not sure what that is called, I call it a transition but I know there's a knife makers term


Ricasso


----------



## Molokai

Excellent for a first knife! 
My first was not so good. I see you put a lot of effort in this one and understand the anatomy of the knife. 
Here is the tip for next. 
[attachment=24864]


----------



## NYWoodturner

woodtickgreg said:


> Outstanding! Very nice work for a first try.  And now you know a little of what I go through metal finishing my hollowing tools.  Seriously though, metal working is not all that different from wood working, except for the hardening and tempering part. Great looking knife Scott.



Greg I actually thought about you a lot as I worked through this. Mostly the thought was "Greg would never stop here - he would keep polishing" I must admit I did not polish it as much as you did the hollowers. I tried to do it on the grinder, and have to go back to hand sanding to get the level of polish you did. I did it on a kit blade. If I didn't say it before - Hats off yo you on the finish you put on those tools. I looked and cannot find a single blemish. That is not only a tool. but a standard of excellence


----------



## cabomhn

That's a really nice knife! I like the handle and design a lot. The only way I can envision is the edit showed above to bring the blade straight towards the handle. Looking forward to seeing some of your future knife projects!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Molokai said:


> Excellent for a first knife!
> My first was not so good. I see you put a lot of effort in this one and understand the anatomy of the knife.
> Here is the tip for next.



Tom - Thanks for your input - both public and private. If I achieve your level of skill as a knife maker I will be very happy. I recognize that you put more work and thought and therefore more passion in your knives than we do here (For the most part) and I have MAJOR respect for your talents. I would like to share your photos that you sent me on how you put an edge on your knife, but only with your permission. To me it conveys hand crafted quality that probably won't be matched by a more automated method.


----------



## Molokai

NYWoodturner said:


> Molokai said:
> 
> 
> 
> Excellent for a first knife!
> My first was not so good. I see you put a lot of effort in this one and understand the anatomy of the knife.
> Here is the tip for next.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tom - Thanks for your input - both public and private. If I achieve your level of skill as a knife maker I will be very happy. I recognize that you put more work and thought and therefore more passion in your knives than we do here (For the most part) and I have MAJOR respect for your talents. I would like to share your photos that you sent me on how you put an edge on your knife, but only with your permission. To me it conveys hand crafted quality that probably won't be matched by a more automated method.
Click to expand...


Thanks. You can put that photos but they are not mine, i found them on the internet. This is my setup for making secondary bevel
[attachment=24902]


----------



## Kevin

What's funny is the difference of what one guy thinks is cool and one guy thinks is not. Tom that part you pointed out that you suggest to Scott he might consider changing the next tyime, that's the very thing that caught my eye first. I really like how the blade sweeps up high into the Ricasso/Bolster (?) area like that. It's unusual and I like unusual. But I can see how your traditional design would be just as pretty.


----------



## Molokai

Kevin said:


> What's funny is the difference of what one guy thinks is cool and one guy thinks is not. Tom that part you pointed out that you suggest to Scott he might consider changing the next tyime, that's the very thing that caught my eye first. I really like how the blade sweeps up high into the Ricasso/Bolster (?) area like that. It's unusual and I like unusual. But I can see how your traditional design would be just as pretty.


i understand what you mean but i always choose "use over looks", and that part of edge sweeps to ricasso is not usable.
but i dont want to start a argument. His first knife is better than mine first and he has lots of potential in knifemaking.


----------



## Kevin

Oh heck no, it isn't an argument, it is for me learning! So now explain to us non-knife guys why that part is unusable Tom. That's important information to know and it's good you mention it. Please go into detail no one is going to consider it argumentative. School us on that!


----------



## Molokai

Hm, 
the easiest to explain is
lets try to cut the sausage on a wood board with that part. 
If i go to technical terms i will get a headache because of translation.


----------



## Kevin

I see. I don't think it would effect my ability to cut things since the blade length is the same either way, but I see what you're saying now and it's a good consideration.


----------



## Mike1950

Molokai said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> What's funny is the difference of what one guy thinks is cool and one guy thinks is not. Tom that part you pointed out that you suggest to Scott he might consider changing the next tyime, that's the very thing that caught my eye first. I really like how the blade sweeps up high into the Ricasso/Bolster (?) area like that. It's unusual and I like unusual. But I can see how your traditional design would be just as pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> i understand what you mean but i always choose "use over looks", and that part of edge sweeps to ricasso is not usable.
> but i dont want to start a argument. His first knife is better than mine first and he has lots of potential in knifemaking.
Click to expand...


If he had more time to make knifes he would make a lot less chips :fit::fit::fit::fit: and we all would have more wood!!!!!!!!:sorry2:


----------



## robert flynt

Kevin said:


> I'm loving everything about the knife. The combination of straight and curvy lines, and the transition you used to blend them just says "I'm a sexy, lethal tool."
> 
> Personally I think you made a good choice with the mosaic pens - I think they fit just right. But my favorite part of the whole knife is that part pointed at with the blue arrow.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/WalnutKnife5_zps9df8afb7.jpeg
> 
> Not sure what that is called, I call it a transition but I know there's a knife makers term, I'm glad you used that because sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't. This time it worked IMO.
> 
> No ass kissing here, if I were a judge on a reality show called "First Time Knife Makers" I would give you a 9. Simply because I reserve 10's for me.
> 
> EXCELLENT job. I sort of dread getting Flynt's works of art now because I know I cannot match this, and I didn't even make the blade.
> 
> :welldone:


Kevin, the fancy name for that part of the blade is ricasso.the back of the blade is called the spine and where the grind stops is called the plunge. If the knife has a fingerguard top and bottom it's called a doubleguard, if just on the bottom it's a single guard or just a fingerguard. If the metal doesn't serve as a guard they call it a bolster. The handle part of the blade is called the tang. If you can see the tang it is called a full tang if not it's called hidden tang and when there is a plate on the end of a hidden tang knife handle they refer to it as a pommel. The way I look at it though, none of this matter a twit as long as we get our point across.


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving everything about the knife. The combination of straight and curvy lines, and the transition you used to blend them just says "I'm a sexy, lethal tool."
> 
> Personally I think you made a good choice with the mosaic pens - I think they fit just right. But my favorite part of the whole knife is that part pointed at with the blue arrow.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/WalnutKnife5_zps9df8afb7.jpeg
> 
> Not sure what that is called, I call it a transition but I know there's a knife makers term, I'm glad you used that because sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't. This time it worked IMO.
> 
> No ass kissing here, if I were a judge on a reality show called "First Time Knife Makers" I would give you a 9. Simply because I reserve 10's for me.
> 
> EXCELLENT job. I sort of dread getting Flynt's works of art now because I know I cannot match this, and I didn't even make the blade.
> 
> :welldone:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, the fancy name for that part of the blade is ricasso.the back of the blade is called the spine and where the grind stops is called the plunge. If the knife has a fingerguard top and bottom it's called a doubleguard, if just on the bottom it's a single guard or just a fingerguard. If the metal doesn't serve as a guard they call it a bolster. The handle part of the blade is called the tang. If you can see the tang it is called a full tang if not it's called hidden tang and when there is a plate on the end of a hidden tang knife handle they refer to it as a pommel. The way I look at it though, none of this matter a twit as long as we get our point across.
Click to expand...


Robert - I'd love to get your feedback on the knife. I'd expect more bad than good  I won't be offended - its #1 and to be expected, but it would help me improve.
Scott


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm loving everything about the knife. The combination of straight and curvy lines, and the transition you used to blend them just says "I'm a sexy, lethal tool."
> 
> Personally I think you made a good choice with the mosaic pens - I think they fit just right. But my favorite part of the whole knife is that part pointed at with the blue arrow.
> 
> http://i1077.Rule #2/albums/w468/WoodBarter/WalnutKnife5_zps9df8afb7.jpeg
> 
> Not sure what that is called, I call it a transition but I know there's a knife makers term, I'm glad you used that because sometimes that works and sometimes it doesn't. This time it worked IMO.
> 
> No ass kissing here, if I were a judge on a reality show called "First Time Knife Makers" I would give you a 9. Simply because I reserve 10's for me.
> 
> EXCELLENT job. I sort of dread getting Flynt's works of art now because I know I cannot match this, and I didn't even make the blade.
> 
> :welldone:
> 
> 
> 
> Kevin, the fancy name for that part of the blade is ricasso.the back of the blade is called the spine and where the grind stops is called the plunge. If the knife has a fingerguard top and bottom it's called a doubleguard, if just on the bottom it's a single guard or just a fingerguard. If the metal doesn't serve as a guard they call it a bolster. The handle part of the blade is called the tang. If you can see the tang it is called a full tang if not it's called hidden tang and when there is a plate on the end of a hidden tang knife handle they refer to it as a pommel. The way I look at it though, none of this matter a twit as long as we get our point across.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Robert - I'd love to get your feedback on the knife. I'd expect more bad than good  I won't be offended - its #1 and to be expected, but it would help me improve.
> Scott
Click to expand...

Tom is right in respect that it's not handy to use when chopping veatables or other thing on a chopping board and it will be a little harder to sharpen up next to the plunge but it's just fine for skinning or slicing. If you were to round it just past the plunge instead of it being square it would make it easier to sharpen next to the plunge. Most hunting knives are pretty specific to the task they were designed for any how, or there would be no need for a fingerguard or a way to prevent your bloody hand from slipping onto the cutting edge. One thing to be careful with is to not over work the spine or exposed part of the tang. knife guys like see a nice flat spine and exposed tang and if you leave a sholder they like that to be well defined. The flats areas should be nice and flat. Some of the guys that make primitive knives with no mirrow polish will round some of those on purpose to get the look they want, which is perfectly acceptable. It really depend on the look your after.
Tom I failed say that your knife looks great for a first attempt. My first knife looked terrible compared to yours. Be sure to keep it, I still have mine and take it out ever now and then to look at.


----------



## AXEMAN58

Scott, with or without use of full blade length, you have created a beautiful knife. Most of us would proud to own / carry such a masterpiece.:hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff::hatsoff:


----------



## Mike Jones

I would be DAMN proud of it Scott! Now, however, I'm looking for the holster (I mean sheath)....leather working tools will be next, and, and,....time spent at Tandy instead of Woodcraft, maybe an industrial sewing machine? You would join "Hidebarter.com" then...:fit:


(I can't find an emoticon for facetious remark...)
Well, you are such a talented wood turner that I hope you don't get too side- tracked or for too long.

Mike Jones
in BLAZING hot Northern Ca.


----------



## robert flynt

Guys, Please don't misinterprit any thing I say as criticism. I had some wonder knifemakers help me to develop my talent and some were brutally blunt, which goes against my grain, this is why I will never do that on purpose. Some times it's hard to gage a persons intent by his writing but be assured that mine will never be condisending or critical because it's just not my nature. That said, if you would like to see some high end primitive knives, google Henry Winkler Knives and tell me what you think.
I know of a couple a couple of old timers, won't mention names, who almost came to blows over their opinion about how the ricasso should be shaped. Also know a maker who, when asked by a newby what he thought about the newbys knifes, told him to not give up his day job just yet and he did it in front of others. This is the exception not the rule. The vast majority of the knifemakers give freely, information about how to do things. this is why if you get to know them you will love them like I do. If you ask me about certain things I not tell you it's wrong but will try to give you reasons that another way might be better for a certain style. The key is to keep an open minded and try diffrent things. I do this and I learn something new every day. Please don't be afraid to ask. Now let's HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!
Robert


----------



## woodtickgreg

robert flynt said:


> Guys, Please don't misinterprit any thing I say as criticism. I had some wonder knifemakers help me to develop my talent and some were brutally blunt, which goes against my grain, this is why I will never do that on purpose. Some times it's hard to gage a persons intent by his writing but be assured that mine will never be condisending or critical because it's just not my nature. That said, if you would like to see some high end primitive knives, google Henry Winkler Knives and tell me what you think.
> I know of a couple a couple of old timers, won't mention names, who almost came to blows over their opinion about how the ricasso should be shaped. Also know a maker who, when asked by a newby what he thought about the newbys knifes, told him to not give up his day job just yet and he did it in front of others. This is the exception not the rule. The vast majority of the knifemakers give freely, information about how to do things. this is why if you get to know them you will love them like I do. If you ask me about certain things I not tell you it's wrong but will try to give you reasons that another way might be better for a certain style. The key is to keep an open minded and try diffrent things. I do this and I learn something new every day. Please don't be afraid to ask. Now let's HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!
> Robert


Thank you for posting this! There is a right way and a wrong way to critique people and there work when they are trying to learn. There are many forums that I do not participate in any more due to some members attitudes and their lack of compassion and their way of boosting their own ego by beating down others. Constructive criticism should be just that, constructive, and help people grow and learn. I also believe that their is no one way to do things but many.
Thank you for giving people something to think about and how they critique others and how they receive criticism. Good job Robert.


----------



## robert flynt

woodtickgreg said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Please don't misinterprit any thing I say as criticism. I had some wonder knifemakers help me to develop my talent and some were brutally blunt, which goes against my grain, this is why I will never do that on purpose. Some times it's hard to gage a persons intent by his writing but be assured that mine will never be condisending or critical because it's just not my nature. That said, if you would like to see some high end primitive knives, google Henry Winkler Knives and tell me what you think.
> I know of a couple a couple of old timers, won't mention names, who almost came to blows over their opinion about how the ricasso should be shaped. Also know a maker who, when asked by a newby what he thought about the newbys knifes, told him to not give up his day job just yet and he did it in front of others. This is the exception not the rule. The vast majority of the knifemakers give freely, information about how to do things. this is why if you get to know them you will love them like I do. If you ask me about certain things I not tell you it's wrong but will try to give you reasons that another way might be better for a certain style. The key is to keep an open minded and try diffrent things. I do this and I learn something new every day. Please don't be afraid to ask. Now let's HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for posting this! There is a right way and a wrong way to critique people and there work when they are trying to learn. There are many forums that I do not participate in any more due to some members attitudes and their lack of compassion and their way of boosting their own ego by beating down others. Constructive criticism should be just that, constructive, and help people grow and learn. I also believe that their is no one way to do things but many.
> Thank you for giving people something to think about and how they critique others and how they receive criticism. Good job Robert.
Click to expand...

Thanks Greg, I didn't get any bad vibes but I, like you, know how these things can go if it becomes personel so I felt the we needed to set the tone at the begining of this forum.


----------



## NYWoodturner

robert flynt said:


> Guys, Please don't misinterprit any thing I say as criticism. I had some wonder knifemakers help me to develop my talent and some were brutally blunt, which goes against my grain, this is why I will never do that on purpose. Some times it's hard to gage a persons intent by his writing but be assured that mine will never be condisending or critical because it's just not my nature. That said, if you would like to see some high end primitive knives, google Henry Winkler Knives and tell me what you think.
> I know of a couple a couple of old timers, won't mention names, who almost came to blows over their opinion about how the ricasso should be shaped. Also know a maker who, when asked by a newby what he thought about the newbys knifes, told him to not give up his day job just yet and he did it in front of others. This is the exception not the rule. The vast majority of the knifemakers give freely, information about how to do things. this is why if you get to know them you will love them like I do. If you ask me about certain things I not tell you it's wrong but will try to give you reasons that another way might be better for a certain style. The key is to keep an open minded and try diffrent things. I do this and I learn something new every day. Please don't be afraid to ask. Now let's HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!
> Robert




Robert - Thanks for you thoughts on the knife and giving critique. To Greg's point - there are more than not who will give critique in an ego driven unprofessional manner. Like most people I don't respond well to that type. I openly asked for your opinion because I knew you were not that type, and I trust and value your opinion. 
Now that all of that is out in the open - feel free to use my knife to teach everyone on. While there are many knife makers on here, I think I can speak for everyone when I say you are one of the most talented on here and we would all love to hear Everything you have to say. Teach on Sensei !
Scott


----------



## robert flynt

NYWoodturner said:


> robert flynt said:
> 
> 
> 
> Guys, Please don't misinterprit any thing I say as criticism. I had some wonder knifemakers help me to develop my talent and some were brutally blunt, which goes against my grain, this is why I will never do that on purpose. Some times it's hard to gage a persons intent by his writing but be assured that mine will never be condisending or critical because it's just not my nature. That said, if you would like to see some high end primitive knives, google Henry Winkler Knives and tell me what you think.
> I know of a couple a couple of old timers, won't mention names, who almost came to blows over their opinion about how the ricasso should be shaped. Also know a maker who, when asked by a newby what he thought about the newbys knifes, told him to not give up his day job just yet and he did it in front of others. This is the exception not the rule. The vast majority of the knifemakers give freely, information about how to do things. this is why if you get to know them you will love them like I do. If you ask me about certain things I not tell you it's wrong but will try to give you reasons that another way might be better for a certain style. The key is to keep an open minded and try diffrent things. I do this and I learn something new every day. Please don't be afraid to ask. Now let's HAVE SOME FUN!!!!!
> Robert
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Robert - Thanks for you thoughts on the knife and giving critique. To Greg's point - there are more than not who will give critique in an ego driven unprofessional manner. Like most people I don't respond well to that type. I openly asked for your opinion because I knew you were not that type, and I trust and value your opinion.
> Now that all of that is out in the open - feel free to use my knife to teach everyone on. While there are many knife makers on here, I think I can speak for everyone when I say you are one of the most talented on here and we would all love to hear Everything you have to say. Teach on Sensei !
> Scott
Click to expand...

Scott, I would like you guy to to ask questions, because when I don't know the answer I too learn by finding the answer. I can tell you how I do certain things but my way is not the only way. Pick and choose what you like best, this is what I did. In the end you will develop your on tecniques and style. One of the first things I recommend is to get a set of french curves and something for pattern material, I use plexiglass, those french curves save you a lot of headaches when working on a design,
Robert


----------



## Kevin

I was really into French curves too at one time when I was a bachelor living in Mobile Alabama. She was a waitress/bartender in my favorite pub called Paddy O'Tooles, but I guess this is probably a little off topic.


----------



## Mike1950

Boy oh Boy keepin that Irishman on task is a full time job!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2:
Robert and all- you make very good points about how some of the masters and want to be's that think they are masters can be brutal and ill mannered but you also have the other side that takes any bit of constructive input and freaks out. The people to respect are the ones that are all ears no matter how much experience they have. The best know enough to know there is always more to learn- they do it for the quest. That is how you get better at whatever you do in life. My gramps always said you never learn a thing if your mouth is open all the time....................


----------



## Mike1950

Mike1950 said:


> Boy oh Boy keepin that Irishman on task is a full time job!!!! :dash2::dash2::dash2:
> Robert and all- you make very good points about how some of the masters and want to be's that think they are masters can be brutal and ill mannered but you also have the other side that takes any bit of constructive input and freaks out. The people to respect are the ones that are all ears no matter how much experience they have. The best know enough to know there is always more to learn- they do it for the quest. That is how you get better at whatever you do in life. My gramps always said you never learn a thing if your mouth is open all the time....................



PS. This site has a lot of people that want to learn-both newbies and very experienced- Makes it very nice and friendly...........


----------



## meridian

Scott,
Beautiful work. Much nicer than my first. Here's a couple suggestions for the next one. Lots of these things are maker preference, so take it with a grain of salt. Front pin could be moved back a little and the mosaic pin size could be smaller. You want to show as much of that awesome walnut as possible, so smaller pin diameters might help with that Others have already mentioned the blade design etc, so I'm not going there. 

Great job, and looking forward to seeing your next... Larry


----------



## robert flynt

If any of you fellows are having trouble getting your pins or lanyard tubing through the 1/4" holes you have drilled, find someone that sells the alphabet bits and buy a buy a "F" size bit. It is only few thousands over 1/4" but it sure makes this task a lot easier. If your using corbit rivets Pops Knife Supply makes a modified reamer that makes countersinking for these screws easy also.
Robert


----------

